# slick trailer bunks



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Anyone mind reviewing some of the tricks for making carpeted trailer bunks slick ? Thanks!


Use a silicone spray such as (WD-40 Water Resistant Silicone Lubricant). 
This way is very effective and your boat will slide off the bunks fast. Make sure to have a rope or something to hold the boat from getting away from you.

You can find it at your local Lowe's/Home Depot...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

BEST thing to do: Go to the grocery store and get a box of Gulf Wax canning wax. Take a block out of the box and put it in a plastic sandwich bag. 
The next time you launch your boat rub the wax all over the bunk carpet when you park your truck. Put the wax back in the bag and set it on the bumper while fishing.
When you get back, rub the wax on the bunks again and load your boat.
Next time you launch check out how it works...if ok you are good to go for a long time. If not apply again.
Note: very slick- DO NOT unhook your winch strap until you are in position or your boat will slide off when you start to back in!
IF your boat sticks in hot weather, just give the bow a sharp push to the side to "break loose" (Assuming you have a micro-skiff) and it will slide right off.
Saves your bunk carpet.
Cheap- you still have 3 more wax blocks at the house!
Won't scratch the hull like some glide slicks.
Environment friendly.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

X2 on the gulf wax, no need to wax the entire bunk, just the back half


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Gulf wax. Been using it for many years, very effective and cheap. Be careful not to unhook your boat till it is backed down and ready to launch otherwise you will be trying to figure out how yo get your hull off the pavement.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I use liquid rollers.
I know its just supposed to be silicone, but I have tried both and it just seems to work better.
I am going to have to try the gulf wax...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can't find the Gulf brand paraffin wax at your grocery store you can also get plain paraffin wax in the candle making section at a Hobby Lobby OR Michael's. It's the same and works the same.

or you could recycle that scented candle your mother-in-law gave you for Christmas last year…

or dust off those mood candles your wife used to light for date night. jus say'n.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

100% silicone spray I keep a can in my truck bed tool box. Spray my bunks every 6-8 launches. Be ready for the boat to come of the trailer much easier than it did before you sprayed the bunks!!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Gulf Wax is available at Wal-Mart and they have inexpensive Silicon spray as well.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I only have to wax the bunks once a year, it stays slick a long time. Silicone spray every 6-8 launches sounds like wasted money and effort.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome thread. I have been wanting to make my trailer a dry launch trailer for some time now.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

As Bob Hewes told and taught me and I am sure many others who knew him (may you rest in peace my friend), adjust your trailer properly and you don't need any of this crap. Trailer bunks are designed for not letting the boat to rock from side to side on the trailer and that is there primary use only. The rollers should be used for launching a boat off of the trailer. Once the trailer is properly adjusted you should be able to put a sheet of paper underneath the bunk boards. When you launch your boat and the transom starts to float this will lift the boat allowing it to ride on the rollers and your boat will launch with ease......thanks for all the tips Bob we will always miss you.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for ALL the tips!!!!!All but one anyways,, I dont have any rollers ,,,,, As I'm sure many of you dont either. Or maybe just one !  Tx again ,, I couldnt remember the name of the " Gulf "wax,, sounds like the way to go !


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I used spray on silicone from WalMart. Sprayed back half of bunks from wheels back. Went from needing two hands to launch with the wheel hubs under water, to being able to push the boat off with two fingers with the rims not even wet.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well for someone that only makes it out 15-20 times a year that's not a lot of silicone maybe a 1/4 of a can for my bunks and less than a minute to spray on right before I load the boat on the trailer. Can of silicone $7 bucks? Works for me. 



> I only have to wax the bunks once a year, it stays slick a long time. Silicone spray every 6-8 launches sounds like wasted money and effort.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Been using Gulf Wax for years now. I only need to wax my bunks maybe 1-2 times a year. Takes about 2 minutes and costs about $3. I don't like to use silicone as it can stain the hull sometimes.



> As Bob Hewes told and taught me and I am sure many others who knew him (may you rest in peace my friend), adjust your trailer properly and you don't need any of this crap. Trailer bunks are designed for not letting the boat to rock from side to side on the trailer and that is there primary use only. The rollers should be used for launching a boat off of the trailer. Once the trailer is properly adjusted you should be able to put a sheet of paper underneath the bunk boards. When you launch your boat and the transom starts to float this will lift the boat allowing it to ride on the rollers and your boat will launch with ease......thanks for all the tips Bob we will always miss you.


I'm sorry but I don't believe this is right at all! Trailer bunks are there to support the hull bottom, usually along the stinger lines, during transport. Your hull bottom should be in full contact with the bunks when loaded and adjusted properly. Rollers only assist with launching and loading, and prevent damage from the keel hitting the cross beams. If your hull is actually resting on the keel and not the bunks then you will soon start getting stress fractures.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep they call it point loading and it causes a lot of stress on the hull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on the hull.
Whaler set up the trailers as old Bill Hewes recommended.
Load on the keel rollers, bunks only there to balance.
To do otherwise resulted in the glass laminate separating from the foam core.

I've tried HDPE slicks, furniture polish spray wax, soap, vaseline,
different types of bunk covers using natural and man made fibers,
but what works for me and has since the 70's is Gulf Wax.
Cheap, environmentally friendly, durable, and protects the fibers in the carpet.
Wax melts and is absorbed into the backing extending the carpets lifespan.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

x's 10 on the gulf wax! Brett is on the money with life extension of the carpet. I've used it since early 70's. IT WORKS!


----------

